# Dunhill's 3 Year Matured Virginia



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, Moo started it! Here's another discontinued Dunhill blend. 3 Year Matured Virginia, as far as I can tell, was discontinued for a reason.

It smelled really good out of the tin. Figs and raisins like a good va should. Loaded in the pipe well. Good moisture. But light it up and it is just flat.

It bit like a dog on a mailman and had no redeeming flavors to overcome that discomfort. Smoke it slow, smoke it fast and it doesn't matter.

Thank you Dunhill. You did us a service by discontinuing this blend!

Sorry, not all reviews are all flowers and rainbows.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL Honesty at it's best!

Thanks Dave


----------

